# FB mit Timer als Multiinstanz



## jackjones (8 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich weiss, das Thema ist "Heiss"! Wurde hier oft angesprochen, aber trotz der Suche komme ich nicht klar.

Ich habe hier mehrere Förderstrecken welche durch Lichttaster überwacht werden sollen. Ich möchte mir einen FB Schreiben, der mehrmals aufgerufen wird. Mit dem FB möchte ich eine Leerlaufabschaltung realisieren. Das heisst, wenn die Lichttaster eine Zeit X nicht belegt werden, soll das Band abgeschaltet werden.

Das ganze soll 5 mal aufgerufen werden, und die Timer sollen jedes mal die Werte behalten.

Ich habe gelesen das ich im STAT Bereich den SFC4 eintragen soll, aber was passiert dann genau? Wird der Timer dann im jeweiligen Instanz_DB abgelegt? Wie rufe ich den Timer dann auf?
Wie übergebe ich den Zeitwert im IN Bereich?


----------



## marlob (8 Dezember 2009)

Gucke mal hier als Beispiel 
http://www.automatisierungsprofi.de/TON/index.htm
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=122573&postcount=31


----------

